# Best stud finder



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Hope somebody has an answer for that...I bought a fancy Bosch thing last year that was supposed to take stud finding to the next level. Don't even keep it on the truck anymore. Still using the yellow thing from Home Depot. Can't beat it on drywall. For plaster its all trial and error...with the understanding that the customer may have to get somebody to patch....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> Besides using a hammer, who makes the best stud finder? Basically something that will locate studs through all kinds of walls and and through the roof shingles to find rafters and also to find studs through the outside wall for eyebolts




Click the picture for the link to it on Milwaukee's website.


----------



## Eclectic Electric (Jun 18, 2011)

That Milwaukee Sub Scanner used to cost a lot of money. Nowadays you can get it in a package deal with other M12 powertools for a really good price.

I just wonder if it's really worth it. I want a good scanner that will work on plaster and lath walls.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Eclectic Electric said:


> I want a good scanner that will work on plaster and lath walls.


 
Well if you find one, please post it!!!!


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

I've never used a "good" one, all I've ever tried were more inexpensive models. I have better luck tapping on the wall with a knuckle than anything else...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't believe this thread has been active for over a day and nobody has said "I use a stud finder all the time. It keeps finding me." :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I can't believe this thread has been active for over a day and nobody has said "I use a stud finder all the time. It keeps finding me." :no:


That is just to lame even for us ..... :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That is just to lame even for us ..... :laughing:


Yeah, I actually heard that from a carpenter on a job I was on. The odd thing was is that he fancied himself a ladies man even though he was missing most of his teeth from a crystal meth addiction. :blink:


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Fire trucks carry 2 of the best, a fireax and a wall ripper.

Firemen get real nasty about loaning them out though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, I actually heard that from a carpenter on a job I was on. The odd thing was is that he fancied himself a ladies man even though he was missing most of his teeth from a crystal meth addiction. :blink:


Since I'm rooting around in my photobucket album, I found this picture I snapped of a carpenter working. How do you suppose he lost his hand? :laughing:


----------

